# I can sit a hedgie in western Washington



## pricklyspork (May 28, 2014)

Hi everyone, my names Emma, I'm 14, almost 15, and I live around Seattle, Washington. I would love to take care of any hedgies for families who need to travel. I really love hedgehogs, and know everything about them, Im also a petsitter as well so i have experience. Im looking forward to helping out as much as i can. Thanks!


----------

